# Wood ID help



## Gixxerjoe04 (Feb 10, 2017)

Anyone have any thoughts as to what kind of wood this is? The pics are from a table a woman has, she wants a bench made but I'm not sure what kind of wood it is to either find the same or not sure what a good alternative would be to make a bench top(she wants metal legs) out of. These are pics she sent, haven't seen it in person.

http://i56.Rule #2/albums/g176/gixxerjoe04/Woodworking/9FAA5626-0957-47E7-B55D-30B113429E13_zpsi9olmchb.jpg
http://i56.Rule #2/albums/g176/gixxerjoe04/Woodworking/8D3EA8A7-0C75-436A-8343-7BAA173BD42D_zpst5anbnzi.jpg
http://i56.Rule #2/albums/g176/gixxerjoe04/Woodworking/A6F27DEE-C1CB-4589-ACFD-33EADACC0C6B_zpsyzgdrti8.jpg


----------



## JR Parks (Feb 10, 2017)

Nothing pops immediately - any idea on origin?


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Feb 10, 2017)

JR Parks said:


> Nothing pops immediately - any idea on origin?


No clue, but it doesn't look like anything local to me. People on other sites thought pecan, hickory or walnut, I don't know what pecan looks like but I don't think it looks like hickory and def not walnut. I kind of thought it looked like indian rosewood. @barry richardson what do you think since I got that indian rosewood from you? haha

What I don't get is they made it to look like a live edge table, which is fine i guess but why use the ugly I guess sap wood looking stuff on the outside of the table? The middle stuff which I'm trying to identify looks nice, but I think that outside wood makes the whole thing look like crap.


----------



## Tony (Feb 10, 2017)

It doesn't look like pecan at all to me. Tony

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 10, 2017)

Gixxerjoe04 said:


> No clue, but it doesn't look like anything local to me. People on other sites thought pecan, hickory or walnut, I don't know what pecan looks like but I don't think it looks like hickory and def not walnut. I kind of thought it looked like indian rosewood. @barry richardson what do you think since I got that indian rosewood from you? haha
> 
> What I don't get is they made it to look like a live edge table, which is fine i guess but why use the ugly I guess sap wood looking stuff on the outside of the table? The middle stuff which I'm trying to identify looks nice, but I think that outside wood makes the whole thing look like crap.


Yea it sure looks like IRW, it probably came from the Florida side cause it doesn't spalt like that around here; too hot n dry....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 10, 2017)

My first thought was Irw, but that big slab of sap wood threw me, the heartwood looks like irw.


----------



## DKMD (Feb 10, 2017)

Some kind of rosewood seems reasonable.

Since matching it would be difficult, I'd probably try to convince her to go with something to contrast the top.


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Feb 10, 2017)

DKMD said:


> Some kind of rosewood seems reasonable.
> 
> Since matching it would be difficult, I'd probably try to convince her to go with something to contrast the top.


Yea that's what I was thinking, just gotta figure out what a good contrast would be.


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Feb 10, 2017)

they sell tables like that here in las vegas. made in china. i have two chairs to match that


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Feb 10, 2017)

vegas urban lumber said:


> they sell tables like that here in las vegas. made in china. i have two chairs to match that


Interesting, would explain why it's a laminated live edge table with real ugly wood on the outside that doesn't make sense. Any sensible woodworker would think putting that outside piece of wood in the mix of that would be a dumb idea.


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Feb 10, 2017)

here's one on a national furniture retailer site


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Feb 10, 2017)

and my chair, tried to buy a couple of the tables on the cheap but missed them. the wood across the end shrank and the table was good for nothing but boards at that point


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Feb 10, 2017)

They have a bench for the table for $300, should I charge the woman $500 and just order the bench

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Feb 10, 2017)

yep


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Feb 10, 2017)

i bought one chair that had a missing rung in that wood for $20. cut a new rung out of walnut. great match. now a $100 chair. they get $about $150 to 200 for the chairs not damaged. i prowl the rc willey scratch, dent, return center here in vegas on saturdays when they seriously mark down older items


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Feb 10, 2017)

rc willey site says its constructed from shesham mango wood

or spelled sheesham mango wood


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Feb 10, 2017)

and the prize goes to @DKMD 

*Characteristics of Sheesham Wood*





Sheesham wood, or also known as Indian rosewood, is found in India. The trees grow for as long as 22 years, and they can reach to as much as 30 meters tall. The diameter of the trees can be as wide as 1.5 meters. These large trees produce wood that’s heavy and dense. It has superior strength, which makes it a high quality wood for fine furniture. Upon collection, the wood is polished, which leaves behind a smooth surface that is attractive. The natural marking of the wood makes every piece of furniture made from sheesham wood unique. Many people who consider buying sheesham wood furniture pieces do so because it’s high quality and has a rich chestnut colour and rustic appearance.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 11, 2017)

vegas urban lumber said:


> and the prize goes to @DKMD
> 
> *Characteristics of Sheesham Wood*
> 
> ...


AKA dalbergia sissoo, I'm not sure about Vegas Trev, but it is a very common landscape tree here in Phoenix......


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Feb 11, 2017)

barry richardson said:


> AKA dalbergia sissoo, I'm not sure about Vegas Trev, but it is a very common landscape tree here in Phoenix......



not sure if i've every seen any here as landscape trees. but i'd love to cut some


----------



## phinds (Feb 11, 2017)

vegas urban lumber said:


> Sheesham wood, or also known as Indian rosewood, is found in India. .


Yeah, but "India rosewood" is a name mostly used with Dalbergia latifolia.

Dalbergia sissoo is mostly called sissoo, shisham/sheesham, or Florida rosewood, sometimes sissoo rosewood.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 11, 2017)

vegas urban lumber said:


> not sure if i've every seen any here as landscape trees. but i'd love to cut some


Looks like the nurseries sell them in Vegas so I'm sure they are around you.

https://www.moonvalleynurseries.com/trees/fast-growers/sissoo

They are mostly found around here in newer developments, they grow really fast, and often become too large for the yards they're in, so a lot get cut down.....


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Feb 11, 2017)

i'll be cutting the next one i get my hands on


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Feb 11, 2017)

phinds said:


> Yeah, but "India rosewood" is a name mostly used with Dalbergia latifolia.
> 
> Dalbergia sissoo is mostly called sissoo, shisham/sheesham, or Florida rosewood, sometimes sissoo rosewood.



thx for the clarification. the text in that post was cut and pasted from the internet. i don't actually know this stuff. lol guess i shouldn't "repeat" the internet without a disclaimer


----------



## phinds (Feb 11, 2017)

vegas urban lumber said:


> thx for the clarification. the text in that post was cut and pasted from the internet. i don't actually know this stuff. lol guess i shouldn't "repeat" the internet without a disclaimer


Well, common names are a bit of a free-for-all so I just wanted to make sure you knew about that one but I did not mean it in any kind of critical way.


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Feb 11, 2017)

phinds said:


> Well, common names are a bit of a free-for-all so I just wanted to make sure you knew about that one but I did not mean it in any kind of critical way.



no problem. glad you were able to set the details straight


----------

